# some gas piping pics



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

some gas piping for a local business nothing much just thought i share


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

plumblevel said:


> some gas piping for a local business nothing much just thought i share


nice .


----------



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

painted pipe and brackets after test was off


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

plumblevel said:


> painted pipe and brackets after test was off


i thought i was only unistrut king out there. i use it for everything, and i mean everything


----------



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

looks good man we use it for almost everything to


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

takes time , but it looks good.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Both of yalls work looks damn good!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Dirt legs with it so close to the ground? How?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

justin said:


> i thought i was only unistrut king out there. i use it for everything, and i mean everything


Does everyone call it unistrut or does anyone call it kendorf(sp) like I do?


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

I've heard it called cantrus


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Does everyone call it unistrut or does anyone call it kendorf(sp) like I do?


That's what I call it!


----------



## JPCPlumber (Feb 26, 2012)

justin said:


> i thought i was only unistrut king out there. i use it for everything, and i mean everything





























piping I ran in an Excel car wash. Welded the unistrut brackets.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

plumblevel said:


> some gas piping for a local business nothing much just thought i share


looks nice, but ya know they make it in 3/4" or 7/8" thickness as well and they make spring nuts to bolt 2 pieces together, you could do that instead of using that 3/4" wood.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

very nice work. I like how you went threw the duct saved a lot of time and fittings.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Drip legs are not allowed here, in locations that may freeze. 

Wait till the inspector gets a load of that gas pipe through the duct. Major fail.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Drip legs are not allowed here, in locations that may freeze.
> 
> Wait till the inspector gets a load of that gas pipe through the duct. Major fail.


Thats weird we got some real extreme tempertures here and we use drip legs on out door equipment

good eye on the gas through duct.... that is a fail here also


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

yes like others said, no gas through duct or any piping at that. damn!, i had to zoom in to see that, but that is still some jim dandy ass work


----------



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

That is not duct work it a cover to make it look nice they used flex duct inside of the sheet metal. Kindorf is thicker then unisturt is,1 5/8 kindorf is 3 5/8


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Also you need a trap on the condensate on those package units


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Drip legs are not allowed here, in locations that may freeze.
> 
> Wait till the inspector gets a load of that gas pipe through the duct. Major fail.[/
> 
> ...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Drip legs are not allowed here, in locations that may freeze.
> 
> Wait till the inspector gets a load of that gas pipe through the duct. Major fail.


Drip legs and dirt legs are 2 different things. Read your gas code...


----------



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

All we did is ran gas for hvac guys


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here are a few pics from today. 4" 3" 2" 11/2 and 1" should finish tomorrow and test !!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good to me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

those first two pictures look like they were installed at the dollar store job am i right ?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If your asking about my pics ? They are at a fed ex building!!


----------



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

mine was at a dollar general store


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Is that gas line going through an HVAC duct?


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Does everyone call it unistrut or does anyone call it kendorf(sp) like I do?


Strut , kendorf, either works for me


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Amazing work!!


----------



## crowejr77 (Jan 5, 2012)

Very nice pipe work:thumbup:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not fond of the wood under your strut.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

none of my suppliers call it unistrut here. It seems everyone here thinks of it as trapeze hangers:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> none of my suppliers call it unistrut here. It seems everyone here thinks of it as trapeze hangers:laughing:


Funny. A trapeze is what you make out of it some times. I mount it on the floor or wall a lot so it's called unistrut around here !!


----------



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

some of those look like it might have been at one of the new dollar stores ?


----------



## Jason Payne (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice work. Strut bar on long island


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks Good Brother! ... u take pride in your work and it shows!


----------

